# Guys, i think this picture belongs to a member from here



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok i hope u guys can see the pic, please let me know bcuz this person says there selling maltese. thanks. 



http://us.a1.yahoofs.com/users/41b0d108z91...hQ06nDB0vrYqQ9X


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

If that is someone else's picture...























I don't know if many of you remember this, but several months ago, Caesar'sMommie found some of Toby's pictures being used on the internet!







Since then, I try to always include Toby's name on the picture before I post it; I put the name going across his head so it can't be cropped out.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

you know thats a good idea, but i could swear that i saw this pic on here, it was someones pet... this person is selling maltese and they say this is one of them. please, and u know how old htey say it is, 11 weeks,







please, geez. id like to know who it belongs to so i can give them the email of the person so they can give them a little lesson..


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That link didn't work for me. Can you fix it?


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

im sorry but im not too good at this. just keep trying. or try this link
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]&.src=ph


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I couldn't view the picture from either link. I'd like to help you if I could.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

LadyMontava has a picture of Parker in her webpage with Parker wearing bunny ears. Could that have been the photo you were remembering? The link worked for me. Here is the picture:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Well hopefully this is what she was thinking b/c this is NOT Parker.







Amazing, though, what people will do to sell a dog.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank goodness that is not one of our puppies , I would have been so upset.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> If that is someone else's picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that! That was crazy, they had a whole story of this dog's life made up too, with various maltese pictures. I believe a couple were taken from our gallary.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I can't see either link.

The picture I had of Massimo dancing in his blue sweater was stolen and use on a site. Said "one of ours at his happy home" or something like that. At the time I was just looking for other Maltese picture, so I did a search for "Maltese Pictures"......and when I came upon Massimo I FREAKED! I actually wrote to those people (with no response!!!), came back here, deleted my gallery and didn't come to SM for MONTHS!! After a while, I came back and posted his pic again...I guess if someone wants so steal pics of Massimo, I should be flattered....lol...it’s not like they stole HIM...right? (well...at the time it FELT like it...lol) I went and looked for the site a while ago...and it no longer exists....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

oh that's just horible. I mean them taking the picture and staing this was there puppy.
These are those bad people out there trying to make a quick buck and finding one us sad soles. Then they take our money for a puppy that does not even exsist. Its so wrong. Maybe we need some kind of security our gallery. 

Well I'm glad there site is no longer up.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I still can't view the picture. I get a yahoo sign in page. I signed in then get a page with all kinds of news but no dog.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Dee, let me try something..hold tight


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

You can see the original on Chrisman Maltese. I believe he posted it at Easter on another site I'm on. There are several cute fun pictures there for your enjoyment.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok it didn't work..sorry


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

There was recently a discussion on the yahoo forum that is mostly breeders about stolen pictures showing up on the internet. What alot of the kennels are doing is embedding the name of their kennel in the picture so that it cannot be stolen. An individual could actually do that with any "photo shop" type program. Such a shame that people sink so low!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sassy's Mommy posted the picture in her post toward the beginning of this thread... the dog with the bunny ears.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ahhh! Thanks, it didn't show up the first time I read the thread (wonder why...?) but now I see it. It IS cute, but I don't recognize the precious pup.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I am very happy that is was not one of our fur babies....But that was interesting to hear about them stealing pictures of our babies.....And a great idea to put their names on the pics.....I am going to do that from now on.

Thanks,
Marie & Pacino


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That picture is from Chrisman Maltese website and I can't imagine Manny or Christopher would be to pleased that it has been stolen from their site.







Whether the pictures are stolen from pet owners (like the majority of us) or from Maltese breeders...it just is not right.









~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> That picture is from Chrisman Maltese website and I can't imagine Manny or Christopher would be to pleased that it has been stolen from their site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 OMG....that's not good...........


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Good catch Carole! I love the holiday greeting on their site....Kisses looks gorgeous. It's really sad the depths to which some people will sink to sell a puppy...they should be ashamed!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I dont recognize the pup. I would be so upset if someone took Rex's pictures. 

HEY JOE! Can you make it to where people cant steal our pictures from the gallery?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I dont recognize the pup. I would be so upset if someone took Rex's pictures.
> 
> HEY JOE! Can you make it to where people cant steal our pictures from the gallery?[/B]


i will check, there are things i can do i think, i do have a watermark set (adds an image to the image) but you cant see it very well or at all sometimes, plus i may be able to enable hotlinking so the direct link can not be used on other sites


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

how about a small watermark like this? it just adds in down in the corner and states that its copyrighted by the original owner @ spoiledmaltese.com (the person who uploaded it)

this at least makes a person have to work around it if they want to steal it

still checking on the hotlink option


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Im sorry that the link didnt work i told you i wasant good at it







And thank you sassys mommy for helping me. Well the story is that this person was "giving away" her maltese and i asked for photos, and the person sent me that one and a few others then i asked how old are the pups, she said they were 11 weeks please those pics were of older dogs, but that person could of easily made money there on someone who wouldnt know the diffrence you know? thanks everyone for your replys and helping me find where the photos from. 
thanks all


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

If you still have the emails she sent you, I might be able to track her down. I could get her name and address. I think Chrisman Maltese would like to stop her from using their pic's.








Just PM if you still have her email address and I'll see what I can find out.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> how about a small watermark like this? it just adds in down in the corner and states that its copyrighted by the original owner @ spoiledmaltese.com (the person who uploaded it)
> 
> this at least makes a person have to work around it if they want to steal it
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking into it for us! Once again...your the best!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I cannot BELIEVE that someone would steal pictures of other people's dogs to masquerade as their own!!!!!!

I remember Sassy's mommy asking me if I would ever do this, when I was asking for large wallpapers of my fellow forum-posters' pups, and I was just shocked that anybody would even consider it!! I wasn't offended at all by her question, but I hadn't even realized that this could happen at all!! I OF COURSE would never put any pics on the internet that weren't literally taken by me, of my dog. Even so, only small ones.







I am really very upset about this theft! What a stupid thing to do!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> how about a small watermark like this? it just adds in down in the corner and states that its copyrighted by the original owner @ spoiledmaltese.com (the person who uploaded it)
> 
> this at least makes a person have to work around it if they want to steal it
> 
> ...


That's a good idea joe, but to be honest i could crop that out in 2 min with pain brush... And I'm no expert.
you might have to put the water mark in the middel of the picture. I know it won't look great but then they definetly will not use it. It will be way to much work to remove

p.s did you make that bed for the puppies too they look so comfy


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am curious......playing the "devils advocate" I wonder what the legalities are of photos posted on the internet? If something is posted on a "public site" does it become "public property" ? Is it really "theft" if the picture is not "copyrighted"? While we all agree that it is morally wrong to take someone elses picture I wonder what the legal position is? Joe do you know?


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

OK Carla thank you, heres the email. [email protected] and i have other emails of diffrent people who i beleive have stole photos too, but this one is the most important bcuz this one is from chrisman. Thanks a bunch please send me the in fo you find out, thank you once again








Alma


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> OK Carla thank you, heres the email. [email protected] and i have other emails of diffrent people who i beleive have stole photos too, but this one is the most important bcuz this one is from chrisman. Thanks a bunch please send me the in fo you find out, thank you once again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but I think she wanted you to forward the emails to her via PM...?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I still think the best thing to do is write across the picture. I guess you could white it out using Photo Shop, but it would take some time and who knows if a thief would want to take the time to do it. 



















I will definitely keep putting his name on all his pictures from now on!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Good idea! It makes the picture more fun anyway!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am curious......playing the "devils advocate" I wonder what the legalities are of photos posted on the internet? If something is posted on a "public site" does it become "public property" ? Is it really "theft" if the picture is not "copyrighted"? While we all agree that it is morally wrong to take someone elses picture I wonder what the legal position is? Joe do you know?[/B]


You'll notice that most websites have copyright info at the bottom of the page. Chrisman has copyright info but they need to update it. The date is for 2004.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130686
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was asking about non copyrighted sites, for example a picture posted on a forum like this. Most commercial sites are copyrighted and the date would be the original date of the copyright not the expiration. So if it were copyrighted in 2004 that would be effective til the expiration of _____? But how about us "average joes"?


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

I am not a lawyer but I believe that any picture is the property of the person who took the photo, and copyright is automaticly implied, and is the property of the photographer for 75 years.
I went and did a search of copyright law and found this
Is it legal to download works from peer-to-peer networks and if not, what is the penalty for doing so?
Uploading or downloading works protected by copyright without the authority of the copyright owner is an infringement of the copyright owner's exclusive rights of reproduction and/or distribution. Anyone found to have infringed a copyrighted work may be liable for statutory damages up to $30,000 for each work infringed and, if willful infringement is proven by the copyright owner, that amount may be increased up to $150, 000 for each work infringed. In addition, an infringer of a work may also be liable for the attorney's fees incurred by the copyright owner to enforce his or her rights.

Whether or not a particular work is being made available under the authority of the copyright owner is a question of fact. But since any original work of authorship fixed in a tangible medium (including a computer file) is protected by federal copyright law upon creation, in the absence of clear information to the contrary, most works may be assumed to be protected by federal copyright law.

Since the files distributed over peer-to-peer networks are primarily copyrighted works, there is a risk of liability for downloading material from these networks. To avoid these risks, there are currently many "authorized" services on the Internet that allow consumers to purchase copyrighted works online, whether music, ebooks, or motion pictures. By purchasing works through authorized services, consumers can avoid the risks of infringement liability and can limit their exposure to other potential risks, e.g., viruses, unexpected material, or spyware.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130716
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure but I think the copyright has to be extended because if the copyright is 2004 but new photos were added in 2005, I'm not sure if they would be covered. I just know that for our company's web site, every year we extend the copyright so it says 2000-2005, for example.

Joe has a copyright of 2004 on the main Spoiled Maltese page. I'm not sure what that covers ???


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I like the idea of embedding your name, or kennel name on the picture. I guess the determines thief can still manipulate it but at least it makes it a little more difficult!! Thanks for the interesting information Lacie2!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I just found your reply . I'll see what I can find out and get back to you later Friday. Hopefully I can find the info quickly.

I'm thinking we should let Chrisman Maltease know about this. What do guys think?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> I am curious......playing the "devils advocate" I wonder what the legalities are of photos posted on the internet? If something is posted on a "public site" does it become "public property" ? Is it really "theft" if the picture is not "copyrighted"? While we all agree that it is morally wrong to take someone elses picture I wonder what the legal position is? Joe do you know?[/B]


I've hit a dead end on this one. Do you have anymore info on her?









Carla & Shotzi


----------

